# Mini Slingshot Bullets :Tutorial



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:138]
[sharedmedia=videos:videos:137]

This is a new type of slingshot ammo I came up awhile back that I have dubbed mini slingshot bullets ,their made from steel rods that's hack sawed into little pieces and then filed a little bit on the ends. After that its put into a power drill like a drill bit and with a dremmel and the drill moving at the same time its first leveled off then rounded the same way using a sander bit ,but the video's speak for them selves. And I'll show the finished products in a future post!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

this is far from new ruthiexxx has been using these things made from rebar for years,sorry crypter not new very cool but not new


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My machinist friends used to make these years ago, When machines were slow or on the weekends they would get permission, bought the steel, and wound up with some great SS ammo

They used to buy a few 12' lengths of .500 12L14, and run it through the lathe, cut off at about .625 If I can remember, and put a radius on the ends. These guys were hard core SS guys.

wll


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool I didn't know Ruthie made them ,my inspiration is from Timpa Linko Sling!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

awesome


----------

